# Introducing Baby Boy!!!!!!!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We are proud and happy to introduce our newest addition to the family!!!

Here he is in all his amazing cuteness!!!!



























It's LF boy!!!! With a face and personality like his we can't go wrong!!! We have a few names that could work... but this time we're gonna wait and see if any fit him better than the rest once he's home. Only 7 more days to go!!!!! :woot2:

We can barely wait to go get him!! :cavalry:

Thank you so much Heather for these beautiful pictures!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!! I can't wait to see some pics of him at home...a wraslin' with Geddy!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeahhhhhh!!!!!! Good for you! Welcome home little man...hope you enjoy the stay!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Now my sign in name is for me - I'm jealous!!! Boy, sure would love one of those under my Christmas tree! 

He sure is beautiful. I know the next 7 days are going to be really hard on you!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, Congratulations! What a darling puppy and a great present for xmas!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

YEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! OH he is soooooo beautiful! I love the pictures, what a face!!!! Congratulations Sandra! I can't wait to see pics of you all together!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow all gift wrapped and ready for his new home. He looks anxious to meet his new big brother Geddy. He sure is cute. I trust you will have your camera ready.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats, he is gorgeous....how exciting!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, how exciting!!! What a great new year Geddy is going to have.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that is the sweetest puppy face i have ever seen!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Wow all gift wrapped and ready for his new home. He looks anxious to meet his new big brother Geddy.


oops Geddy is a GIRL! ...I had fun taking the photos I should have a baby sleigh for just such photo shoots!!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful Christmas gift to find under the tree- I want one too!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow... he's absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations! And good luck with the rest of the wait... hopefully having the holidays will help make it go a little quicker for you!! Those pictures are fantastic! What a nice idea!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

He is PERFECT!!! What an amazing christmas time you will have, the best gift anyone could ask for!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah... I can't wait for Geddy to meet him!!! She's gonna love having a little brother!! Hopefully he likes his big sister too!! It's gonna be soo fun getting pics of the two of them, and just watching how they react and play with each other.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Yeah... I can't wait for Geddy to meet him!!! She's gonna love having a little brother!! Hopefully he likes his big sister too!! It's gonna be soo fun getting pics of the two of them, and just watching how they react and play with each other.


Here's Hoping she is a little more gentle than their Grandma!!!!!!! Adi is so gentle in the house but it's like if you are big enough to be outside then you are fair game for Big Play!!!!! lmao


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just adorable and I cant wait to watch him grow up and find out his name. You are going to be more anxious for the day to bring him home than for Christmas. I know I would be.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Gorgeous pup! Best wishes with him - can't wait to see what his name will be!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> He is just adorable and I cant wait to watch him grow up and find out his name. You are going to be more anxious for the day to bring him home than for Christmas. I know I would be.


Carol... you've got that right! Christmas this year is really just a formality :


Only 6 days to go now!!!!!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! This is going to be a really festive season for you!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Congratulations on the new pupper  Time to refresh your potty training skills!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats I know your excited.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

what a cutie love the pic!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hooch... Yup... we're both VERY excited lol!!

Here's a pic of baby boy from 2 weeks ago!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Hooch... Yup... we're both VERY excited lol!!
> 
> Here's a pic of baby boy from 2 weeks ago!


WOW they have grown!!!!!! here are a couple taken today of who I thought was HOOCH! however once i saw them outside ...I am really LIKING tail boy


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

and daddy meets his kids!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww... how sweet! What did daddy think of his kids??? He looks unsure lol!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> awwww... how sweet! What did daddy think of his kids??? He looks unsure lol!


well he was intrigued for sure, but he doesn't know what to make of the little furry creatures!!!!!!!! they loved the snow!!!!!!!!! Tail boy was burning around like he was in heaven....they moved to fast for decent pics!!!!! lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... he was probably saying to them "I haven't seen you guys around here before... where'd you say you were from??" I can imagine that the pups liked the snow a bit better today since it's a bit milder out! (at least here it is).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh my GOSH... Thank you SOOO very very much Heather for this picture of our little man (taken today)...










Thank God it's only 6 more days now lol!!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

He is so cute! He looks like he is wondering if he is going to have to live in that bag.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's baby boy again... from two weeks ago lol!! 










Just wook at dose ears!!!! :smooch:

Only 5 days to go!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Two weeks ago again... he's on the far right!!









Only 4 days until he comes home!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OMGosh!!!! You guys are soooo lucky! He is just precious!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Jen!!! It's gettin' close now!!! We are gonna have soo much fun with him!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Maybe you could post a picture of his "set up" like toys, crate (if you're using one) then that might hold me over for a while, LOL!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh LOL... no worries there Jen... there's gonna be LOTS of pics!!!! I'm sure I'll be in overdrive for awhile hah!! It's nice to be under-a-month... you're gettin' there!! I can't wait to see your little man at home too!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwwww, how sweet! All wrapped up for Christmas! Know you can't wait to get that cutie home!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

very sweet...Merry Christmas


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

No fair! You get TWO Christmases in one week!: He's adorable. Enjoy this new puppy adventure!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... we are gettin' close now...

Only 2 days of waiting left!!!!!

lol... it's great to think that in under 48 hours now we will be on our way to get little Sawyer (99% sure that's gonna be his name). So we're definitely in the home stretch now!!!

Here's a photo of Sawyer and Daddy from 2.5 weeks ago.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Wow... we are gettin' close now...
> 
> Only 2 days of waiting left!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ok..... I love Sawyer!!! I'm not even going to ask where you got the name.... *cough* Tom Sawyer *cough* 

Now I'm thinking some one should name their dog 2112. :lol:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok..... I love Sawyer!!! I'm not even going to ask where you got the name.... *cough* Tom Sawyer *cough*
> 
> Now I'm thinking some one should name their dog 2112. :lol:


LMAO... I'm pretty sure hubby would agree :


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm sure you're getting excited. Geddy will love her new baby brother Holly let Rosie snuggle and lay on top of her!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok..... I love Sawyer!!!


I think Sawyer suits him just dandy!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> I think Sawyer suits him just dandy!!!!


awww good! My mom was hoping for Paddington lol!!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Awww, he is just adorable! Treasure those first few weeks at home, River is already getting so big. I wish I could keep him little forever. Congrats on your newest addition. I'm sure he'll fill your life with joy. Can't wait to meet you guys in the spring.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

awwwww!! another one?? hehehe!!! you are a big big family!!
what's his name????? upload more photos, euh? hehehe lego, jacub, geddy and kitty will be very happy with the new baby!

congrats,he is very handsome and cute


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

He is sooooo cute! You are going to have soooo much fun with the two of them. We just brought home another puppy (beagle/ chichuahua) and Linus just keeps barking at him like he is a rat or some other intruder that doesn't belong in the house. I bet Geddy will love being a big sister she is so friendly anyway.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!

We are now under 24 hours until take-off!!!!!! :bowl::bowl::bowl:

I *believe* this is me and Sawyer at our meeting at 5 weeks










It's gonna be soo great meeting all the new Michigan members next year (who come to the get-togethers)... and re-see all the great ones we've already met!!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwww how cute what a face
your lucky i wish i was getting my wittle man in days but i have about 3 wks left

congrats

keep the pic's coming


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sawyer fits perfectly! Are you gonne sleep at all tonight??:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

That is a gorgeous pup! Lucky you!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We're leaving in about an hour! It's gonna be a long day... but at the end of it all we get to hold little Sawyer again!!!!! Truely it will be a :::sigh::: moment. Tonight we fill out the paperwork, and then tomorrow we go to pick him up to bring him home. Geddy will be meeting him at my moms... can barely wait for the introduction! My camera is charged up and ready to go!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats, that's so exciting!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Is he home? Is he home? Give him a hug and kiss for us!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... we're at my moms... which is half the leg home! Hubby is resting so he can make the rest of the trip awake lol! We'll be home later this evening... then I'll post updated pics of Sawyer-Bear!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I jumped right to the end hoping for 'home' pics. I'm all smiles for you and your new little puppers. He's a cutie for sure.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i also jumped right to the end - i need photos soon!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i also jumped right to the end - i need photos soon!


well this one should tide you over although my camera distorted most of the faces when they were resized....grrrr I am sure all the new families shall be thrilled!!!!!!!!

here is Stu, Sandra and Sawyer this morning on their way home!!...I cant wait for the family pic either ....tap tap tap...poor Boston thought he was getting some!!!rotflmao:no:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a great pic............ and what an exciting, wonderful day for all. Heather, did all the pups go home today???? If so, it must be an eerily quiet evening...............Congrats to you.... you sure made the best of a tragic event. Bless sweet Adi and Fallon........ those pups are a wonderful living legacy.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Heather, did all the pups go home today???? If so, it must be an eerily quiet evening...............


:headbang2yah right we still have 5 here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

beautiful pup!.Arcane,are you keeping one and which one?.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> beautiful pup!.Arcane,are you keeping one and which one?.


we are keeping 3!!!!!!! --orange girl is Demi and LR boy is Hooch and Rally needs no introduction!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMgoodness what a sweet adorable face 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable can't wait to see more pics of him at home.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Looking forward to the photos. They must be too busy for us right now Geddy is such a sweet girl.....I'm sure they have their hands full right now!! Sawyer looks so confident in that photo


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey All... well we're finally home... unpacked... and have some photos uploaded!! First let me say that Sawyer is such a wonderful boy... each and every time we've taken him out he's either piddled or pooped... even if it's just a couple drops! He was a dream in the car... just slept most of the way. Only once did he fuss, and that we are guessing he had to pee... 'cause he settled right in after that stop. Geddy is loving having him around... I think she's fascinated with him. But she does play a bit too rough... so we have to watch her until he's big enough to play with 

Here is an adorable photo of Hooch weighing in... he's 11 lbs









Sawyer is 9 lbs.

Beautiful, always smiling Adi... gosh she's a sweet gal!









The puppies...









We got a nice photo of us, Sawyer, Adi (left) and Boston (middle)









Sawyer sleeping on the way home









This is one of my fav photos of the day...









Again on the ride home









Geddy meets her new little brother...


















I got some really nice videos of their first encounter with each other... I'll see if I can't get them uploaded when I go back to work on Wednesday.

Until then... we are all wiped... so time for some shuteye lol!!!

p.s. thanks Heather for the photo!!! I look so funny b/c I was kissing at Sawyer to look at the camera hah!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I woke up this morning and headed straight to this thread I was hoping for the pics

He is too adorable for words. You and Geddy will have such a good time with little Sawyer. The meetups in Michigan are going to be more fun next summer!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

love the pics!!!!!!! glad he is settling nicely...thanks guys!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Little Sawyer is just too cute for words! And, I have to say, you guys don't look *TOO* pleased with him now, do you! Thanks for posting the pictures of Adi and Boston too. There is a special place in doggy heaven for sweet Adi someday. Get some rest then we're going to hound you for more pics!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Little sawyer is soooo cute and Geddy looks like she'll enjoy having a playmate too. Congrats you guys, can't wait for meet-ups to meet him.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

Here's todays instalments lol!!




































Geddy was told to chin... she's not moping!


















This one is pretty precious



























Here he is attacking Geddy lol!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Love the photos!!

It's amazing how the little ones beat up on the older dogs. Holly used to be sooo rough on poor old Jenny. Rosie, on the other hand, targeted the cat...and he just took the abuse!!

You are gonna have so much fun with these two


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He is adorable.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fran... actually these photos show it completely opposite to reality lol! Geddy is a real nut when it comes to Sawyer. She wants to just bowl him over... so we are trying to keep reinforcing to be "gentle"... but it's soo hard for this hard core dog park girl lol!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure wish Santa brought that package to my house!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Fran... actually these photos show it completely opposite to reality lol! Geddy is a real nut when it comes to Sawyer. She wants to just bowl him over... so we are trying to keep reinforcing to be "gentle"... but it's soo hard for this hard core dog park girl lol!!


HAAAAAAAAAA!!! you didn't see Grandma playing with them here either now she pounded them!!! lmao....they can take it!!! they look so cute together!!!! 
the 4 here have grown today!!! if you can believe it! hooch & max (? tail boy) eat alone and demi and rally are eating together....4 is better than 10!:woot2:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Seems like you have things to keep you busy!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! He is soooo cute! I am so glad Geddy and Sawyer get along so well. It makes such a difference when they love each other!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> HAAAAAAAAAA!!! you didn't see Grandma playing with them here either now she pounded them!!! lmao....they can take it!!! they look so cute together!!!!
> the 4 here have grown today!!! if you can believe it! hooch & max (? tail boy) eat alone and demi and rally are eating together....4 is better than 10!:woot2:


Uh... I dunno :uhoh: she wants to paw at him and then squish him with her legs lol!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I should add... but you should see him! He's terrible!! B/c he does the pawing thing to... and keeps getting in her face... tormenting her lol!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so cute and I cant believe I missed the new pictures. He just makes me smile in all the pictures. The one of him outside in the snow needs to go in the new January photo contest. How did you make thaat baby gate for the wide door. I need one to keep Bama out of the cats area and the one I have keeps popping off since it is not wide enough.. Any info you can give me is great thanks.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> How did you make thaat baby gate for the wide door.


LOL... my hubby is an engineer... and he can do anything!!! He's got this one all on angles and everything. We used the same gate for Geddy when she was just a pup... but this time I wanted it SOLID... so we screwed it to the wall in one place (where we have damage already) and then braced it on the other side. I can take better pics of it if you'd like Carol!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank goodness we have pictures of your baby Sawyer. 

I am already missing seeing Fallon's pups grow up. So its up to you and Heather to keep us in our puppy fix! We sure are attached to this litter.

Thanks for sharing. Keep those pictures coming...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here are a couple from this morning!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Too cute I love the last one......that one needs to be added to the "duck photo" thread!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lol... I was thinking the same thing Fran!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i think that Lily and her people should be joining the forum as well soon 
love the new pics...but i see rawhides in there ...thats a NO NO!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> i think that Lily and her people should be joining the forum as well soon
> love the new pics...but i see rawhides in there ...thats a NO NO!!


lol... that's a purely accidental rawhide! We went shopping for some more puppy food, and had Geddy along with us. We were looking at the toys and Geddy was shopping for herself... the little devil! She grabbed that little thing quicker than quick! So we had to buy it. Neither one of them will get it.

I'm soo glad "Lily" parents are going to join. Can't wait to see how she's doing! I really liked that little girl!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG!!! How did I miss these pictures! Sandra he is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the first few days when they're home and getting used to everything. Geddy seems to love him! What a little cutie, give him a smooch and a hug for us ok?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Kathy I sure will!!! But you know what... I'm beginning to think you might just owe us some pics of your own... :scratchch
Here are some more lol... I don't update too often right! 




























This is how they play... thru the table lol!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a cutie! It's so nice to see that Geddy has accepted him so well - I'm sure that's a relief to you. I love that little puppy belly in the second picture just above. It's calling out for belly rubs!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah... I just love that big ol' belly too!! :smooch:

I am just soo in love with my puppy... my older puppy that is!! She is such a good girl! When they play Sawyer gets a hold of Geddy's jowls and she just stays still until he lets go. She doesn't whine or get mad. And she's quite willing to let him lick and play with the nylabone when she's chewing it!! I think we done good with her!!!!

Now don't get me wrong... I just love my younger puppy too!! :


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

OMG - Sawyer is just unbearably cute! So glad the two are getting on so well.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ummmm.....I *seriously* need more pictures !! 

And what is that red toy? I like it 

I'm going to show all these pictures to Daisy so she knows just how to be when it's my turn


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Your house looks like THE fun place to be. Too bad you're not closer... I would gladly volunteer to puppy/doggy sit.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jo... the red thing is called a "Wooba" and you can get 'em at WallyMart! They are great!!

I just wanted to add this photo... someone a Happy Gal!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you encouraging me Lego ?????

:wave::wave::smooch::wave:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Your dogs are beautiful!! I love the pic where the bone is longer than his leg LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Are you encouraging me Lego ?????
> 
> :wave::wave::smooch::wave:


uhhh... maybe :hide: :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Uhhh....it's working :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

> the red thing is called a "Wooba" and you can get 'em at WallyMart! They are great!!


 Cody, our springer, got a wooba and a jolly ball for Christmas and he LOVES them both......... after a year with us, he's finally learning to play. All the retriever toys for the girls are B-O-R-I-N-G for him............ he'd chew on the nylas and bully sticks, but that was about it. Now, he's party boy !!!! LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww... way to go Cody!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Sawyer and Geddy are just so funny playing under that table. Just like little kids playing in the fort. I want to just reach thru the computer and scratch that little fat belly. The fat bellies are just so cute. 
Geddy is a very good big sister and on the way to being best friends with Sawyer.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Slipping a few more in :



















hehe... I like this one!









:smooch:







:smooch:



















The funniest thing happened today... Geddy was laying down on the kitchen tile and Sawyer was out for a pee... and when he came back in he went over to Geddy... hopped up on her back end and proceeded to hump her :FIREdevil


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

eeeeekks looking at those CLOSE up photos ...i'm embarrassed to say he needs his nails done:uhoh: I didn't do anyone going home day because I did Lily's just prior to p/u and she went outside to potty on their way home and her nails started to bleed ....back inside we went for the quick stop!!!! and my dremel crapped out that day too....bad breeder mommy!!!!!!!!!!!!!:curtain:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Sawyer tried to hump Geddy? :doh:

Sawyer is a doll, really. He looks like a little polar bear


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hmmm... maybe we should try a dremel on him?? Geddy would freak... but maybe we can start young with Sawyer!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> hmmm... maybe we should try a dremel on him?? Geddy would freak... but maybe we can start young with Sawyer!


well if you don't and dont do them every few days or at least 1xper week he will be a menace...its in the genes!!!!!!!!! Grandma HATES her nails done...and these guys I was doing about every 3-4 days --they grow quickly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's pretty darn cute!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sawyer is DARLING. A great way to start my new year !


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Well you are from Canada and I'm from Canada,I guess I can Dog sit
Great Photo's


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my! Just look at those eyelashes! He has heartbreaker written all over him!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Man... it's killing me to be at work... I just wanna be home with the kids lol!!! 

I know, I know... :nopity:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Man... it's killing me to be at work... I just wanna be home with the kids lol!!!
> 
> I know, I know... :nopity:


call in sick tomorrow hehe


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Man... it's killing me to be at work... I just wanna be home with the kids lol!!!
> 
> I know, I know... :nopity:


Is Stu back at work too? 1st day away??? were you able to get home at lunch???? ...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Stu gets the first vaca shift... he's on vaca until the 15th... then I'm on vaca until the 25th... then I work 2 weeks at 6 hours a day and then 3 weeks at 7 hours a day. We'll be working hard on the potty training... and slowly working him up on crate time. He's a far luckier pup than Geddy was... we had to go back to work after the weekend we brought her home was over. But someone always comes home for lunch!!

Here's some pics from yesterday and today...

Geddy loves her man... :smooch::smooch:









And look... he loves her too!!!!  



























This is good play right...?? :uhoh:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Stu gets the first vaca shift... he's on vaca until the 15th... then I'm on vaca until the 25th... then I work 2 weeks at 6 hours a day and then 3 weeks at 7 hours a day. We'll be working hard on the potty training... and slowly working him up on crate time. He's a far luckier pup than Geddy was... we had to go back to work after the weekend we brought her home was over. But someone always comes home for lunch!!
> 
> Here's some pics from yesterday and today...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a couple more...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I love the paw closeup and the closeup of him sleeping.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omgosh... Geddy is such a pushover lol!! She's on her back a LOT now... and Sawyer is hovering over her head trying to antagonize her lol!!!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

He is so cute!!! And I'm so glad Geddy loves him so much! Samantha and River cannot wait to meet their friends at the next meet up!!!! Give them a cuddle for us!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Will do Kathy!!! You do the same tay'o!!!

Just wanted to say Happy 9th Week little man to Sawyer (as well as to all his beautiful brothers and sisters!!!!)










My what good hips you have Sawyer!!!




































Geddy just LUVS stealing his toys 


















Geddy Nose...









Sawyer Nose...









I don't know if anyone else likes the closeups... but I'm really enjoying them right now


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  puppy pics, love em all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He so darn sweet looking


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks!! I really see his dad in him when he smiles... it's the face of an angel!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Geddy is absolutely beautiful!!! What a good big sis


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww thankee.. I'll be sure to tell her! I think she's gonna lose some attention now that Soy-boy is here! 

Funny story... we were driving to the store the other day for puppy food... on a four lane highway... a car came up beside us and I could see that the passengers were awww'ing over Geddy... then they caught sight of Sawyer in my arms (up front) and I could litterally see the "awwws" get bigger lol!!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

What a cutie little baby! And Geddy is just gorgeous!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Love them all! My fav is the 2 sitting together and Geddy has her paw turned toward Sawyer

Jazzys Mom


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Thanks!! I really see his dad in him when he smiles... it's the face of an angel!!


now don't forget...Fallon was our biggest "smiler" It sucks I never got a pic that truly captured THAT! Love the pics...hugs Sawyer...hope you are being a "goodboy"


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

He's being the BEST boy!! We've had two accident free days so far... due to us being more diligent. But he's just the sweetest little guy... and you won't believe how much he's grown!!!!! He's 12.5 lbs last we weighed him. Now that he's home and not in competition with his siblings, he's decided he doesn't have to eat all of his food. He was just over one tile long, and now he's more like 1.75 tiles long.

hmm... maybe it is Fallon's smile I see then? Just truely the most beautiful thing!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> He's 12.5 lbs last we weighed him. Now that he's home and not in competition with his siblings, he's decided he doesn't have to eat all of his food.
> hmm... maybe it is Fallon's smile I see then? Just truely the most beautiful thing!!


yes our guys have grown! and would eat us out of house and home..however they all have their own bowls now and other than misss pickky "rally" who i think has A.D.D.  the chow is gone in miliseconds!!!! lol

whether fallon or boston's smile...I think smilers are the best too!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's some new pics...

It seems that we have another goldie who likes to mess with mats lol! So we put this box down to keep Sawyer from lifting the edge... next thing we look to see this... hehe!!


















Sawyer says "I'm a pirhana!"









And THIS is his idea of what a crate is for lol!


















Heather... how does his feetsies look now... better??? =)









And who's nose is this??


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hahaha! Love him on top of the box! You sure his name isn't Billy?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness , they are so pretty! You have a lovely get of Goldens


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> He's being the BEST boy!! We've had two accident free days so far... due to us being more diligent. But he's just the sweetest little guy... and you won't believe how much he's grown!!!!! He's 12.5 lbs last we weighed him. Now that he's home and not in competition with his siblings, he's decided he doesn't have to eat all of his food.* He was just over one tile long*, and now he's more like 1.75 tiles long.
> 
> hmm... maybe it is Fallon's smile I see then? Just truely the most beautiful thing!!


awww i remember the days of measuring Sam's growth by the tile floor LOL too cute!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

PS... sawyer and geddy look like best friends already....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! MM... they really DO seem to love each other. Sawyer is totally at ease with her and she is such a little sweetheart... he can bowl her over easily! She's just such a pushover haha!! I look forward to seeing them cuddle in future... right now it's play, play, play, play, repeat to infinity!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OH wow, they are beauties! I'm so happy for you guys! Love that look Sawyer has in his eyes on top of the box!! LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Jen! 

Here's Baby Boy as of yesterday... see how much he's grown!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

He's adorable.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Nora. Here is a new photo from tonight. The kids both just love this bone lol!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is to cute for words, look like he's wondering if Geddy is gonna share that bone with him


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

How cute!!!!!!!! Sawyer is waiting patiently!!!!!!!!! "please drop the bone Geddy"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That bone pic is SO adorable.... learning how to wait at such a tender age. BTW, your wt loss ticker is going a mile a minute. YEA for you !!!!!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Omgoodness he's so big!!! They get so big so quick! I think I have a picture of River and Sam like that, but River just took the bone from her!!! Give him a kiss, he and Geddy are just precious!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! Kathy they do grow sooo fast. I can't get over that just two days ago Sawyer was 13 lbs 9 oz. He can no longer squeeze between the floor and the lowest part of the kitchen chairs LMBO!!!

Penny & Maggie's Mom... THANK YOU soo much!!!!! I need that kind of encouragement!!!

Heather... he only waits soo long  And Geddy is only soo good before she'll take whatever Sawyer has lol!!

pic from this morning... BFF's


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

couple new pics from today...




































And Geddy is... still suckin' her sheepie lol!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

My goodness, he just seems to grow overnight!!!!!! What a gorgeous couple you have there!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Whata gorgeous pupper he is growing into. Thankd for the pictues I hadn;t seen him since the end of last year.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG!!!! Cuteness overload! That Geddy girl is one of my faves, you better never tell me where you live or there could be a dognapping!!!

Sawyer isn't too bad, either! ;-)


----------

